# Como determinar que la fibra optica esta mala o dañada



## lewin (Ago 19, 2008)

buenos dias quiciera saber si existe alguna formula para determinar si un hilo de fibra esta dañado, es decir, si se puede determinar cual  es el rango maximo de perdidas para que la fibra se considere buena esto  tanto para monomodo o multimodo.


----------



## alepic (Sep 12, 2008)

todo depende del enlace, porque si tenes un transmisor con una potencia de -5 dbm y tu fibra posee un perdida de 10 db el todo el trayecto, y del otro lado tenes un receptor con una sensibilidad de -14 dbm no te va a funcionar pero si tiene una sensibilidad de ponele -18 a -20 dbm si ba a fincionar, tambien tenes que dejar un margen para la atenuacion que se inserta en los conectores.  tendrias que medir con un OTDR tu fibra y ahi vas a ver la perdida y la pendiente de atenuacion que tenes.

un saludo

Alejandro Garrido


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2008)

Traducido al español:

Si la perdida calculada por el equipo es mayor que la que marca el fabricante de la fibra... entonces la fibra puede estar dañada

Con un equipo suficientemente sensible puedes mandar un rayo de prueba y medir los tiempos de retorno, si la fibra esta cortada actuara como un espejo, sabiendo la velocidad de la luz dentro de la fibra puedes calcular con buen margen de presicion donde esta el corte en la fibra


----------



## alepic (Sep 13, 2008)

con un OTRD te va a decir a cuantos metros del comienzo esta el corte.


----------



## fernangp (Dic 23, 2009)

Buen dia.

En el caso que no dispongas de un OTDR, puedes utilizar un Power meter para verificar la potencia dBm Optica de salida por la fibra. 

Ejemplo: si dispones de un transmisor optico de 9dBm, y tu fibra mide 1 km, verificas la atenuacion de la fibra dispuesta por el fabricante, Puedes calcular para una fibra Optica Monomodo una perdida de 0,4 por Km y calculo de perdidas en empalmes y conectores. Para empalmes fusionados puedes calcular una perdida de 0,2 y para empalmes mecanicos una perdida de 0,5. Y las perdidas de conectores varian en 0,2 hasta 0,5dBm.

Solo con un powermeter y la fibra conectada al transmisor optico puedes calcular la perdida total de potencia y restar las perdidas por empalmes y conectores. Claro q es importante conocer la distancia aproximada de la fibra.


Espero te ayude en algo.


----------



## SergioPeluzhie (Abr 10, 2012)

Algun libro que recomienden que contenga como obtener el angulo de aceptancia para la refracción?


----------

